# Hw to make framebuffer have native resolution on Intel card

## completenewbie

I've just installed Gentoo at first, and I'm upset that I can't get native 1280x800 on my graphics card.

I don't want to install X at all, I just need only descent console interface.

I have to use 915resoution, but every time I try to list avaliable modes I get this message:

```
Intel 800/900 Series VBIOS hack: version 0.5.3

Intel chipset detected. However, 915resolution was unable to determine the chipset type.

Chipset Id: 2a108086
```

My hardware (by lspci):

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)

00:02 1 Display controller: Intel  Corporation Mobile GME965/GLE960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
```

Since everything woks like a charm, for example, on ubuntu, I'm sure there is a patch to fix it. But I'm installing  915resolution-0.5.3-r3.ebuild, which seems to include patches 915resolution-0.5.3_965GM.patch and 915resolution-0.5.3_945GME.patch, and that's all patches I found on bugtracker.

Maybe there is another way to make it work? Or I can do something else?

----------

## Logicien

According to

man 915resolution - resolution modify tool for Intel graphic ...

 your chipset is not supported by this tool.

If you have Kernel Mode Setting (KMS) enabled for your Intel card, you can pass to the kernel at boottime the parameter 

```
i915.modeset=1
```

That will tell the i915 DRM module to set the resolution when it load. If you talk about intelfb, this page explain how to set the resolution:

Linux Kernel Documentation :: fb : intelfb.txt

----------

## completenewbie

Thanks, but i've just searched for

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        ...

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            <*>Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G (i915 driver)  --->

                  <*> i915 driver

                    [*] Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

and I don't see it, maybe I need to do some extra configuration to enable it?

Do I move correct way?

----------

## Logicien

Have you tried i915.modeset=1 kernel boot parameter in your bootloader configuration file?

Everythings look's good in the kernel configuration. There is one thing I don't understand, How can you have the star or asterix who mean that DRM is compiled directly in the kernel? Me I can only build it as modules. For the rest, because KMS is activated by default for i915, your not force to pass the kernel parameter to set it. Check if there is a parameter in a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ directory for i915 that change the setting like

```
options i915 modeset=0
```

or

```
modprobe -c | grep modeset
```

You should force it at 1 by modifying/writing this option line in modprobe.conf or elsewhere in this directory. If you use an initrd, me I need to include intel-agp (is it compiled in your kernel an load at boottime?) and i915 modules in the initrd to have the native resolution with i915 DRM as fast as possible. The initrd include too /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf who contain the option line. KMS feature as the ability to replace the precedent frambuffer who was driving the video card when i915 load. So conflict with vgafb, vesafb and intelfb is not possible. According with that page

http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DRM_I915.html

your controler and graphic card are supported by i915. The intelfb framebuffer driver is the alternative if you do not succeed with DRM. It can give you the native resolution at boottime. Desactivating the modeset of i915 will keep the intelfb resolution active. DRM is better because you have only one driver for all, console and X.

----------

## completenewbie

Well, the problem is that I don't have it, I've found this piece of configuration somewhere in the internet, and I can't configure my kernel the same way, because I don't see such options in my kernel configurator (linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7). That's why I ask if I have to configure something else to enable this options?

And one more question of newbie   :Confused: 

What happens when I just enable it and pass the option to kernel or load module? When do I declare certain resolution, color depth etc?

----------

## Logicien

You have to make a search for exact answer. I think all KMS do whitout X is to set the display to the native resolution, refresh and depth or not. I have'nt seen any specific option from i915 related to that. Check

```
modinfo i915
```

Maybe if you compile everything possible for DRM and KMS as modules, things gone changes. If you have a PCI Express bus for your graphic card you need the PCI Express support enable. The Intel AGP support (module intel-agp) is needed for AGP bus. Enable both is safe if it's what you miss.

----------

## completenewbie

Thanks, it looks to be working fine now (just a quick dirty test with recompilation, no initrd etc, but even that is OK for me just now).

I'm going to move forward on my own in this problem, thanks for help  :Smile: 

----------

